# Parlor Rollers and Turbits need home



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Need home for 2 Parlor Rollers (1 is a cock and other not sure) and 2 Old Dutch Turbit cocks (photo). You provide shipping box and postage.

Thanks: please email me at [email protected] because I do not check this discussion group every day.


----------



## lowpontiacgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

do you still have the parlors and where are you located thank you


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes, Harrisburg, pa


----------



## lowpontiacgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

i would love to give them a great home if you could you can call me 330 692 4597 thanks


----------



## pigeonman1212 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey if you still have any pigeons left let me know i can take all of them i emailed you too ([email protected])


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Pigeons have homes*

Happy ending, these 4 birds have a new home


----------

